# 29g with custom resin rockwall evolution



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

So today I decided to finally do something with my resin rockwall that I had laying around. I acquired a new standard 29 gallon aquarium and went to work. This is also the first time I've actually taken pics from the beginning of a tank build, and hopefully will be able to show the gradual evolution of a terrarium over the months.

Here's the background.....









First I drilled a hole in the bottom of the tank and glued in a 3/4" hose fitting. Then I added two layers of eggcrate to provide a low profile false bottom. Fiberglass window screen went on top of the top peice of eggcrate and is siliconed and tied down. With that in place, the resin rock background was siliconed onto the back of the tank.

Next I cut a layer of plastic cloth to fit the bottom of the tank. This will prevent the soil mix from entering the false bottom area. I cut a hole and a small plexiglass "door" to provide access to the drain if needed.




































With all the hardware in place I added the base layer of turface/pond laterite. Then I mixed up a batch of clay based soil containing 1 part kitty litter, 1 part chopped sphagnum, 1 part peat/loam, and one part turface. I spread this mix on the bottom and sloped it up towards the back of the tank. 










Once the soil was in place, I tossed in a few plants that I had laying around, mostly cuttings of peperomias, marcgravias, small aroids, and a few Guzmania lingulata "minor". All of these are neotropical and should really fill the tank out in a few months.


























Later on, I'll add some more plants and see how it looks!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great so far! I like the background and the look of the substrate.


----------



## LindseyJoe (Feb 17, 2009)

What are you planning on housing in this tank? 

It looks real nice!


----------



## mitchandstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

Beautiful build, wish I had plants like that just "lying around".


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! I don't know what will go into this one, have to wait and see if I can make it to MARS/IAD this year.....

So for know, just plants and microfauna.....


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Updates after a good two months or so of light and water....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ooooh.....aaaaaah very cool! I love those Guzmanias


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah where'd you get those guzmanias? I've seen them in a couple vivs and they are sweet.


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking good, throw in a couple of water holding broms and this would be great for some mysteriosus.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I dig that back wall, I especially like the plant pockets.
Very cool


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice job...one thought, maybe work some hills in, sloping some up to the background, sides of glass, just make the terrain more uneven/natural. Looks great though, looking forward to seeing it grown in more. If it were me I'd probably slope the soil up the 2 front corners and kinda have humps on each side that slope down into a dip in the middle...You could even off set the dip more to one side or the other for a more asymmetrical look. Just an Idea 

P.S. Anyone know of a small plant that looks like those young Guzmania lingulata "minor" (I'm assuming thats what the pineapple top looking ones are), but stays that size forever pretty much?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, those plants really love that substrate it seems!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Nice job...one thought, maybe work some hills in, sloping some up to the background, sides of glass, just make the terrain more uneven/natural. Looks great though, looking forward to seeing it grown in more. If it were me I'd probably slope the soil up the 2 front corners and kinda have humps on each side that slope down into a dip in the middle...You could even off set the dip more to one side or the other for a more asymmetrical look. Just an Idea
> 
> P.S. Anyone know of a small plant that looks like those young Guzmania lingulata "minor" (I'm assuming thats what the pineapple top looking ones are), but stays that size forever pretty much?


I like that idea, I think I'll go ahead and do that, thanks!

Also, I've never had those Guzmanias grow much bigger than that, My biggest one ever was only 5 or 6 inches high. And they are 'minor'


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow Josh! Your tanks never cease to amaze me!

Did you make that rock wall?

And what is the Selaginella in this one?


I like Dave's idea alot and Ive actually been doing similar things in my tanks and I tell ya its alot more interesting when the ground isnt flat ! 

Todd


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great so far, can't wait to see how it turns out! Subscribed


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin gooooood. Not sure if you mentioned it on your other thread, but what light do you have on it again?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If you ever wat to sell any of those Guzmanias let me know, or I can do a trade for orchids


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

JoshH said:


> I like that idea, I think I'll go ahead and do that, thanks!
> 
> Also, I've never had those Guzmanias grow much bigger than that, My biggest one ever was only 5 or 6 inches high. And they are 'minor'


Cool...I may have to try one then. I did a google image search but even the "minors" I found look kinda big.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Amazing how everything is growing in


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I can attest to the size of the G. lingulata 'Mini'. They rarely get larger than fist size.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The floor of that tank is just begging for some sort of Lycopodium...


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

SWEET!!!!! is that little fern looking thing in the middle a mimosa?!?!?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

boabab95 said:


> SWEET!!!!! is that little fern looking thing in the middle a mimosa?!?!?


Biophytums, they stay small and spread fast!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

sweet thanks


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

where is Biophytums available???


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have seeds, pm me if you want


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> I have seeds, pm me if you want


Bro what species are yours? I'm suddenly finding myself wanting some.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I have seeds for you too. I don't know what speciesit is, maybe sensitivum?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Does G. lingulata have a big brother? I keep seeing something that looks just like it but about 3 times the size.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> Does G. lingulata have a big brother? I keep seeing something that looks just like it but about 3 times the size.


There are supposably at least 6-7 localities/variants of lingulata. Mine are G. lingulata minor, the small variant. The normal G. lingulata is much bigger, often too big for many tanks. Some can be pretty huge...


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I just looked them up on google. There wasn't very good information available. Man I swear there is a brom that looks exactly like a bigger version of your minor broms. How well do they hold water?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

What's the fuzzy plant? (or could I have a plant list?)


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

boabab95 said:


> What's the fuzzy plant? (or could I have a plant list?)


Which fuzzy plant?

List:
Anthurium bakeri
Anthurium scandens
Begonia hoehneana
Biophytum sp.
Columnea colombiana
Ficus sp. 'Panama'
Guzmania lingulata minor
Marcgravia rectifolia
Monocostus uniflorus
Paradrymonia campostyla
Pearcea sp.
Peperomia prostrata
Peperomia 'Panama'
Philodendron brandtianum
Philo wendi imbe
Philodendron 'Panama'
Pilea spruceana
Syngonium rayii
Selaginella plana
Vriesea correia-araujoi


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

top second planter from right.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

boabab95 said:


> top second planter from right.


Good question, I don't know. It's some sort of tiny gesneriad, forms little rhizomes and can go dormant. Thats about as big as it gets; it does flower from time to time so I'll have to get some more pics to get an ID.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> I just looked them up on google. There wasn't very good information available. Man I swear there is a brom that looks exactly like a bigger version of your minor broms. How well do they hold water?


Pretty well, but the leaf bracts are so small only the smallest of thumbnails could use them; and probably just for hiding. The bigger V. lingulata forms are perfect for water holding though....


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

JoshH said:


> Pretty well, but the leaf bracts are so small only the smallest of thumbnails could use them; and probably just for hiding. The bigger V. lingulata forms are perfect for water holding though....


Whenever I look that up I just get the broms you'd see at HD or the like, weird.


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

Tank looks great! 

I NEED to know where you got that resin background, it looks awesome!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

The_Greg said:


> Tank looks great!
> 
> I NEED to know where you got that resin background, it looks awesome!


I made it myself, hand sculpted out of fiberglass reinforced plastic (resin). I should have made a few copies of this one but I didn't. Luckily, the next will be even better


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

don't know if this was posted somewhere or not, but what does the substrate consist of? and what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

nevermind read the specs sorry


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ancient thread bump!  Do you still have this? If so, how's it doing?


----------

